# Annoying tapping sound from ceiling??



## thinksincode

I wasn't sure what forum to put this under, so General seemed a good choice.

I'm hoping I can tap into your collective knowledge to solve an annoyance I've been dealing with since I moved into my house 7 months ago. It's driving me mad, so I'm open to any suggestions for how to further investigate it!

Basically, when I'm in the downstairs bathroom, I hear a rhythmic tap-tap-tapping sound coming from above the ceiling. (rough estimate: ~150-155 beats per minute according to this calculator.

The second floor bathroom is directly above the first floor bathroom, so my first thought was water leaking. But after 7 months, there's no hint of moisture and the ceiling feels solid everywhere i check it. Surely if water was leaking for 7+ months I'd see some sign of it?

When it started, I would go up to the upstairs bathroom to see if any faucets were dripping or anything, and found none. Putting my ear to the floor, I could hear the sound through the floor.

I also considered it could be pipes or heat ducts expanding, as I hear a tapping sound coming from my ducts when the furnace runs. But those are occasional.

Another thing I considered was animals, but the fact that it's rhythmic makes me think it's not likely (unless it's, like, a mouse DJ or something with a good sense of rhythm).

It will start pretty much randomly, and will go on for anywhere to a few minutes to a half hour or more. When it stops, it either stops immediately, or speeds up/slows down before it stops.

What could this mystery sound be???


----------



## packer_rich

Have you tried flushing the toilet or running the water in the sink while the noise is occuring? That may give you a clue as to whether it is the water or some other mechanical gremlin.


----------



## Rewound98

Are the lights on in that bathroom when you hear the noise?


----------



## thinksincode

Rewound98 said:


> Are the lights on in that bathroom when you hear the noise?


I've heard it with the lights both on and off.


----------



## thinksincode

packer_rich said:


> Have you tried flushing the toilet or running the water in the sink while the noise is occuring? That may give you a clue as to whether it is the water or some other mechanical gremlin.


Yup. I've become somewhat neurotic over it  Tried flushing the toilet, running the sink, shower, and having my wife do the same stuff in the upstairs bathroom.


----------



## DangerMouse

Water heater.

DM


----------



## thinksincode

DangerMouse said:


> Water heater.
> 
> DM


Can you elaborate?
My water heater's in the basement...


----------



## mikegp

Its ceiling cat, no doubt about it. 

I'd guess it's some type of PVC piping that has been installed with a little pressure on it. Not sure what makes it do that, but I have a PVC line that taps after flushing toilets sometimes. Take a stethoscope and try to track it down. A hollow pipe or screwdriver to the ear can work also. Once you've located it, maybe you can figure out what is in that area. Also take a stethoscope and check different plumbing lines under sinks while it's tapping or even vent stacks.


----------



## DangerMouse

It COULD be a ton of different things. Water pipes convey sound quite well so when the water heater is heating, it could be as simple as the elements "popping" (if electric). I've actually heard this before and it took a while for us to figure out where it was coming from. My suggestion is just another possibility for your mystery. But of course, it's most likely a ceiling cat or a DJ mouse, we all know that. 

DM


----------



## mikegp

Water heater would be easy to check. Go down to the basement and listen. Post back with your findings.


----------



## thinksincode

DangerMouse said:


> It COULD be a ton of different things. Water pipes convey sound quite well so when the water heater is heating, it could be as simple as the elements "popping" (if electric). I've actually heard this before and it took a while for us to figure out where it was coming from. My suggestion is just another possibility for your mystery. But of course, it's most likely a ceiling cat or a DJ mouse, we all know that.
> DM


Hehehe :laughing::laughing:

Well hopefully it's both, then ceiling cat can take care of the DJ mouse.


----------



## Nailbags

Ever read Edgar Allen Poe? The tell tail heart? 150-155 beats per min. read the story. All kidding aside I hope you can trace it down.


----------



## thinksincode

mikegp said:


> Water heater would be easy to check. Go down to the basement and listen. Post back with your findings.


Will do, thanks.


----------



## DangerMouse

Nailbags said:


> 150-155 beats per min.


??? Maybe after running a mile as fast as you can!  That's nearly TWICE the speed of a normal heart rate!

DM


----------



## mikegp

So we're taking this thread off track until he comes back with the water heater findings?

In that case...You could hit 180 plus after some sprinting. My resting is about 60bpm. About 120 after running 10 miles at 6mph.


----------



## thinksincode

Nailbags said:


> Ever read Edgar Allen Poe? The tell tail heart? 150-155 beats per min. read the story. All kidding aside I hope you can trace it down.


It's funny you said that - I was just thinking today that I have my own demented version of the telltale heart  I promise, no bodies in there (that I know of!!!)


----------



## ComputerMagic

*tapping sounds*

how about this for an idea: I have encountered odd rythmic tapping sounds twice so far and know another guy whose tapping sounds have driven him absolutely nuts, to the point where he had video cameras in the attic and was driving random screws everywhere because he thought the house was settling.

anyway in all 3 cases it turned out to be a bad speaker/powered subwoofer of various brands of home stereo systems. usually the capacitors go bad and cause this beating sound. when its the subwoofer, the sound is almost impossible to place because the bass is non directional.

unplug all of your stereo/surround sounds from the wall. any type of speaker you can find and see if it goes away.

this is my first post, i hope i did it right and that it helps you.


----------



## ddawg16

ComputerMagic said:


> how about this for an idea: I have encountered odd rythmic tapping sounds twice so far and know another guy whose tapping sounds have driven him absolutely nuts, to the point where he had video cameras in the attic and was driving random screws everywhere because he thought the house was settling.
> 
> anyway in all 3 cases it turned out to be a bad speaker/powered subwoofer of various brands of home stereo systems. usually the capacitors go bad and cause this beating sound. when its the subwoofer, the sound is almost impossible to place because the bass is non directional.
> 
> unplug all of your stereo/surround sounds from the wall. any type of speaker you can find and see if it goes away.
> 
> this is my first post, i hope i did it right and that it helps you.


Welcome computer.....and....very plausible option on the cause of the noise.

thinksincode.....are you sure about the rate? A water drip faster than about 60 BPM would be more like a stream.....150 BMP is about 2.5 beats per second.....pretty fast.

Have you tried turning off all the power to the house? That would tell you if it was electrically related. 

If electrical is rulled out, then turn off the water supply at the house...if the noise goes away...turn off the water heater....


----------



## thinksincode

I'm pretty certain about the rate - next time it happens, I will see if I can record the sound to get a better estimate.


----------



## oldrivers

do you have any type of attic vent that spins ? or maybe a flapper type vent . or maybe you need one of those air chamber things in the plumbing hot water for expansion etc .


----------



## Bill7

oldrivers said:


> do you have any type of attic vent that spins ? or maybe a flapper type vent . or maybe you need one of those air chamber things in the plumbing hot water for expansion etc .


I was thinking the vent flap for a dryer/bathroom vent. Mine will flap with a breeze. However, if there is no wind, mine do not flap.

So...my next guess is plumbing of some sort. Not a leak, but perhaps even rubbing pipes??

Let us know!


----------



## thinksincode

OK, so I tried to get a video where you can hear the tapping. This was the best I could get  You have to turn the sound up high, and the last 5 seconds or so, you will hear the faint tapping. It is more like 140-145 BPM.

https://picasaweb.google.com/103499465409990746082/HouseProjectsRepairs#5748160666890363330


----------



## ddawg16

It's really hard to hear what your talking about....but if I think I'm hearing what I think I am....first, it does not appear to be a consistant freq....the duty cycle seems to change....I'm inclined to aggree olddrivers and bill that it is a vent or flap of some type.

Does it appear to come from the vent that the camera was pointed at? If so, then you most likely have a check valve/flap in there somewhere....chances are, that is what your hearing....

One way to confirm....make sure all windows and doors are closed....does that change anything?

Next...open a door....any change?

Any relationship to wind outside?


----------



## HandyAndyRR

I cannot hear it on my computer cause my speakers are terrible, but I am inclined to agree that it is the damper flap on your exhaust fan. On the housing for the vent fan where the pipe to outside connects, there is a plastic flapper that is there to stop air from outside coming back into the house. It would sound just like you would expect, it is a plastic (possibly metal, but not likely) piece tapping against the metal housing. Breeze from outside causes it. Getting a cap for the outside of the vent that has louvers that open should fix the problem(not a guarantee though). Pressure changes and air movement from inside the house can cause it as well, but that is not nearly as likely. I have seen(heard) these damper flaps make noise in many houses.


----------



## dougp23

Like ddawg suggested, shut off your main breaker. If you no longer hear it, it is likely not a plumbing issue. At least you could rule that out.


----------



## RobLaird

Wow, just did a google search as I've been hearing the same type of thing from my drop ceiling in the basement. It's not driving me nuts, but has me really curious what it could be. Have been too lazy so far to pop a panel up and take a look, but...there is a bathroom on the main floor directly above the "tap tap...tap tap" spot. There is also PVC piping that was installed about 2yrs ago when the bathroom was reno'd. 

The noise I'm hearing happens every 1/2hr sometimes, sometimes every hour or two? The timing seems a little random in the short couple days I've been noticing it, but the sounds are totally rhythmic, sounding identical each time. The best I can describe the sound is if you took a pipe, and flicked it with your finger lightly. Sort of a "ping". It goes ping-ping...ping-ping. The 2 pings are right after each other, like you're tapping your finger on a table, and the gap between pings is just slightly longer than this. 2 or 3 sets of pings, then it's done for a while. 

Because it's so rhythmic, I would doubt it's water, or any living thing. No idea...yet.


----------



## brianb23

*tapping...*

I had a tapping noise I was hearing in my basement and it was a rhythmic one as well, mine turned out to be the pipes making a noise from the garden sprinkler running, as the sprinkler oscillated back and forth it makes a small noise down the pipe , i just happened to be down there the same time the sprinkler was on .... so ya never know


----------



## DangerMouse

Thanks Brian.... some of the odd sounds you hear have some of the weirdest explanations, and rarely involve the supernatural.... or cockroaches practicing on their new drumsets...... :laughing:

DM


----------

